# Chanel COCO Mademoiselle



## Ms.Fion (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone like this?? i'm TOTALLY ADDICTED to this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this scent attracts men BIG TIME! my bf can't stop sniffing me when i have this on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well ladies one way of leashing a man LOL


----------



## colormust (Feb 7, 2006)

cool. thanks for the info, i will have to go try it out


----------



## karen (Feb 7, 2006)

It's one of my favourites.


----------



## jeannette (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Coco Mademoiselle. I really regret swapping away the bottle I had.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ooooh I love that perfume.  I keep intending to buy it and I end up buying more MAC instead


----------



## user3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup! Love it!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

great...love it so much. one of my fav's


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 2, 2006)

this is my absolute favourite perfme. i've been wearing it since it came out years ago. I must have gone through 10 bottles since then. I wear it so much that sometimes the collars of some of my sweaters always have a slight hint of the perfume, even after I wash it. lol. People always know when i walk into a room because of this smell. it's my 'signature smell'. i love it love it love it!

my mom is a coco chanel perfume lady. i'm the younger version. it works. ;]


----------



## little teaser (Oct 3, 2006)

i too love it it's my fav chanel scent


----------



## duch3ss25 (Oct 3, 2006)

ditto to everyone here. love love love this perfume! i get compliments everytime i use it.


----------



## enchantress (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I have to go against the grain... Initially I liked it but I've received comments from my mum that it smells like smoke! I disagree but now when I smell it I find that it does  However I am under 20 yrs old so maybe it doesn't really suit for my age... It is however a very classy and elegant scent IMO. 

I haven't seen it have any effect on men though! In fact, from comments I've read and heard, men dislike it, because it seems "old lady"-like 





 (well from what I've heard!)

Please someone prove me wrong hehe


----------



## liv (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Chanel COCO Madamoiselle*

I have a sample vial of this, and it reminds  me of an aunt who used to wear No. 5 (I think all Chanels have a distinctive note because of the aldehydes), so I got a mini vial to test it, and I  *loved* how it smelled on the necks of my shirts after wearing it over night; very soft and warm smelling, a bit addictive because you always want another sniff!  But I asked my friends to smell it, and they said it smelled "old lady" too.  One said "Old lady...in a good way" because she saw how crestfallen I was.  I really want this stuff to work for me.  Oh well, I might try it again over break to see if I really like it, or it's just that beautiful bottle and Chanel pedigree that has me really wanting to like it. =]


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Chanel COCO Madamoiselle*

I love this scent. i always feel classy and sassy when i wear it. i ahve the EDP and EDT, but i never use the EDP because the EDT is SUPER strong on its own! the scent sticks on you forever and a day, which i love bc i love putting on sweatshirts or sweaters and they smell like me, not laundry. i like spraying my closet with it


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Chanel COCO Madamoiselle*

I splurged big time and purchased the limited edition solid Coco Mademoiselle in a beautiful white Chanel compact and I have no regrets! It's just gorgeous and a precious part of my fragrance collection.


----------



## Ellabella (Jan 25, 2008)

I love this perfume, it's definitely one of my top 5 favourites!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 26, 2008)

I love love love it! I bought a bottle a few months ago, the only thing I don't like is the price.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 26, 2008)

Loooveee it ,,my lifetime perfume


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

It smells great in the bottle but not so much on me.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a really gorgeous smell, I really do like it a lot. But somehow I don't like it on myself, I prefer Chanel Chance which is similar, but fresher to me, and a bit less sweet.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 28, 2008)

it's my all time fave! my HG scent!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 1, 2008)

Its my fave!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always get asked what it is, everyone loves it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently there's another perfume very similiar, dunno what it is though.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 1, 2008)

love love lovee it!! my boyfriend got it for me for christmas and it makes me smileeee!! =]


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enchantress* 

 
_Unfortunately I have to go against the grain... Initially I liked it but I've received comments from my mum that it smells like smoke! I disagree but now when I smell it I find that it does  However I am under 20 yrs old so maybe it doesn't really suit for my age... It is however a very classy and elegant scent IMO. 

I haven't seen it have any effect on men though! In fact, from comments I've read and heard, men dislike it, because it seems "old lady"-like 





 (well from what I've heard!)

Please someone prove me wrong hehe_

 
I'm waaaay under 20 but everytime I wear this, all the guys I meet think I'm around 20 years old ahaha! I agree it is very classy and elegant, but plenty of guys I know love the smell, not really "old lady", more so like it gives me a "power woman" character...

Everyone at work always compliments me on it.

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!

*spectrolite,* I've been meaning to get the solid but was quite unsure how long the scent lasts


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think some poeple might be confusing the _original _Chanel Coco perfume, with the new Coco _Mademoiselle_.


----------



## ZoeKat (Mar 27, 2008)

Coco Mademoiselle is my favorite scent, hands down!  I feel so classy wearing it.  I first tried it in a Nordstrom years ago, and the peacoat I was wearing that night held the scent for a long time.  Even though I now have my own bottle, I still smell it whenever I take that peacoat out of the closet and smile.  It's such a memorable scent.  And yes in my experience as well, men do love it!


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 12, 2008)

I absolutely love this perfume. I wear it almost on a daily basis.

I was dying for a bottle for awhile, and my boyfriend bought it for me this past Christmas.

The bottle is still almost full, too!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Apr 24, 2008)

I got a sample of this perfume and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to get a full bottle - should I get the EDP or the EDT?


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2008)

Mademoiselle has been my signature scent for over 3 years, it's really funny because one of my friends was like when she arrived at a party: I thought you were here, it smelled of you perfume.... lol

And yes, men love it. My ex-boyfriend always wanted a sniff. Which is why I changed scents (but I still have half a bottle stashed away for when I'm on holiday)


----------



## elib067 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok I'm reviving this thread. Those who have tried it...do you find a difference in the EDP and EDT version. I know a lot of perfumes can smell completely different based on which on you get. Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2010)

In my experience EDT are heavier than EDP and I'm sure it's the same case for Coco Mademoiselle.

  	I want to get a new Chanel frangrance and thinking of either Coco or Coco Mademoiselle. I wanted to get Mademoiselle but read some bad reviews in a blog. Does anyone have both?


----------



## elib067 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have Coco but I have been using coco mademoiselle for a while and I find that it lasts FOREVER and it doesn't dry down any differently. it smells the same the next day as it does when I first spray it on.


----------



## magpiemagpie (Jan 5, 2011)

I think Coco Mademoiselle is a fabulous scent, but I don't know how I feel about wearing the EDP. I think I might have to rehome mine at some point.  I smell it on so many people I don't really feel like "me" anymore when I wear it, if that makes any sense! It's a shame I have that kind of complex about not wanting to wear the same scent as other people around me, because its such a powerhouse of a fragrance. The EDT is brighter, sparklier, and a bit citrusier and fruitier to me, and also very nice, but I don't like it as much as the spicier, deeper, longer-lasting EDP.


----------



## venacava (Jan 11, 2011)

I prefer EDP over EDT. Generally EDTs have stronger sillage initially due to higher alcohol content but fades quickly while EDPs hangs around longer as it contains higher concentration of perfume oil.

  	Also, keep in mind that Chanel always formulate EDP and EDT of the same perfume slightly differently. I chose Coco Mademoiselle EDP because it has a softer opening and a more mellow dry down when comapred to EDT version. So it's down to personal preference really.


----------



## NellyOg (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I will open this thread again, i really love this perfume, it's perfection. But what do you think about the advertisment with Keira Knightley? Do you like it? I'm not sure... I read that this year is going to be the third time that Keira will be featuring the publicity... what do you think? Love it or do you find it boring? http://fashionbi.com/newspaper/keira-knightley-to-feature-again-coco-mademoiselle-s-campaign


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 12, 2014)

I love this perfume but I use it sparingly cause it's expensive . Lol


----------



## bennsgirl (Nov 26, 2014)

I love this perfume, when I use it people stops me and ask me what I am wearing always


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

My all time favorite Chanel fragrance it's soo luxurious


----------

